# Fire belly toad setup



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey all, seeing as my fire belly toad seems to be on the road to betterness Ive decided to get her a complete new setup a really nice one.

can ya'll post pics of your fire belly setups plz plz plz just to inspire me :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Bumppp


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

iv got know pics of my new tank but my OH got me a clearseal tank and it works really well tbh its got water in it with big rocks to stand on but im just w8ing for my egg crate of e bay to come then ill make it look spot on


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

urmm ok ty.


----------



## morwenna (Dec 24, 2006)

Here is a couple of pictures of my F.B.T set up.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice setup


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

thats how mine going to be but probz not as good morwenna


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

This is how my tank looked when I had fbt's (Although i kept ebt's and ybt's in with them on advise from the shop i got em)
Was, at one point, home to 6 toads (2 of each)

It had a waterpump in the back left under the slabs to create a waterfall type thing but I didn't use it much...can't remember why now, but this was about 6 yrs ago so my knowledge, and the knowledge available to me at the time was very limited !


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

thats really nice!


----------

